# MacBook : problème avec la recopie vidéo sur un écran externe...



## skystef (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je rencotre un problème lorsque je branche un écran externe LCD 17 pouces sur mon MacBook. Premièrement, à chaque fois la luminosité de l'écran du MacBook augmente à fond. C'est juste un détail, mais c'est pénible. J'avais le problème avec 10.4.8 aussi (je suis sur OS X 10.4.9).

Le gros détail gênant c'est que je n'arrive pas à recopier correctement l'image. Sur le 17 pouces j'obtiens l'images en 13,3 pouces et quand je change la résolution depuis les préférences de mac os, l'image devient flou quand j'adapte la résolution (par exemple quand je met 1024*768.

L'idéal serait que je puisse mettre 1280*1024 sur mon 17" et laisser le macbook avec sa résolution de 1280*800...

Comment faire ? C'est quoi cette sortie vidéo de m....


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2007)

Tu passes par les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> Moniteur -> L&#224; tu r&#232;gles la r&#233;solution

Ensuite tu peux aller &#224; disposition pour r&#233;ordonner les moniteurs


----------



## skystef (29 Avril 2007)

Ok, ça fonctionne. Mais en fait je me suis mal exprimé, je ne veux ni de recopie vidéo ni de bureau étendu mais seulement brancher un ecran externe. Car en recopie je ne peut pas adapter la résolution comme je veux et le mode bureau étendu ne me convient pas.

Pour reprendre le sujet ici : http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3497, je voudrais juste le mode "ecran externe seul".... et je n'y arrive toujours pas...:rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2007)

Et bien tu brances le tout.

Ensuite tu fermes le portables.

Et une fois qu'il est en veille, tu appuyes sur ton clavier
et normalement, il va se réveiller sur l'externe


----------



## skystef (29 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et bien tu brances le tout.
> 
> Ensuite tu fermes le portables.
> 
> ...



Ah oui, en effet, je n'avais pas pensé à essayer ça :bebe: 

Merci


----------



## FrancoisR (7 Juillet 2009)

Il fallait le trouver le coup du "fermer le macbook".

Mais tout compte fait, c'est bien utile car on pas besoin de l'écran du portable pour utiliser le grand moniteur, au contraire c'est même pénible d'avoir les deux.

Par contre, ça marche avec un macbook car on peut le fermer, mais un iMac ? 

A+

François


----------



## vieucrab (13 Janvier 2010)

bonsoir ;

j'ai quitter les PC pour MB Pro ; après des dizaines de recommandations .

et je suis très déçu , fortement dèçu ...

de gros problèmes pour connecter le MB Pro sur le TV ( full HD - 100 hertzs -  etc... )   

existe-t'il une formule magique qui fonctionne d'office ?

"les préférences de la pomme" quant au moniteur, sont truffées de non sens ;

j'ai testé tous les ports :et sans adaptateurs avec :  HDMI , S-Video ? Péritel ? et d'autres, je soupsonne S Léopard de participer à ces mauvais moments.

cela est-il possible ?

Help ...comment ça se passe du coté de chez vous ?

avez-vous un truc bien, qui marche ?

je suis impatient de vous lire, je suis épuisé par ce m.....dier .

à vous lire.

merci pour tous vos bons conseils et expériences perso .


----------



## Staale75 (23 Avril 2010)

Attention, la solution qui consiste à fermer le McBook est à utiliser avec précaution. J'ai lu quelque part que le refroidissement d'un portable passait pas mal par le clavier ; en refermant l'ordinateur, non seulement on étouffe le clavier, mais on renvoie en plus une source de chaleur dessus (l'écran). Je ne crois donc pas que ce soit la solution. Personnellement, quand j'utilise un écran externe sur mon McBook, je diminue la luminosité de l'écran intégré, ce qui évite d'avoir un écran qui se fatigue pour rien. Ça fonctionne aussi bien avec le bureau étendu qu'en recopie vidéo. Au départ, je passais par les préférences moniteurs, mais ça fonctionne aussi bien avec les touches du clavier, et c'est bien plus pratique quand on veut réveiller l'écran du portable ; curieusement (mais idéalement), seul l'écran du McBook est affecté par la manipulation, pas l'écran externe.
En espérant que ça aidera...


----------

